# 2006 Altima Overheating



## Lmason (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi, new to forums. I have a 2006 Nissan Altima SE with 63,000 miles. I am the only owner and have kept up on all maintenance. Recently I have had a problem with overheating in the following scenarios:

1. Driving 70mph or higher the needle creeps up after 30 minutes of driving. When I back off to 60-65mph it goes back to normal.
2. Idling with AC on the needle creeps up after 30 minutes or so. Turn off AC and it goes back to normal.
3. Through the winter with heat blasting the needle never moved unless of course driving over 70mph for more than 30 minutes.

I guess it could be a number of things but trying to get a handle on it before I go to shop. Thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When you are driving at highway speeds, there should be enough airflow being pushed through the condenser and radiator cores that the fan is not needed. That would mean your likely causes would be, assuming the coolant level is full, restricted airflow through the radiator, restriction inside the radiator, or a head gasket that is starting to fail. If it's the 2.5L, the latter is not uncommon and a cylinder leakdown test would help confirm if other signs of a blown head gasket aren't present.


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

Try to get an actual ECT reading from a scan tool to verify needle creep.


----------



## Lmason (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you both for your answers. Hopefully not a blown head gasket.... Anyway I neglected to say that last summer before this problem occurred a buddy changed my battery and somehow caused a "short"??? and I incurrred a couple electrical problems. A sensor blew (I forget which one), the shift lock solenoid sensor blew and the fuse to the radio went. I can't hlep but wonder if this may be related somehow as the problem occurred 3-4 months after.

Can I take this to AutoZone and have them perform the scan on the ECT? I know they can scan for ck engine light etc.... Or just take it to shop? Sorry, but I am a neophyte when it comes to cars. Thanks


----------



## cj1 (Oct 21, 2014)

If you are interested there are free scan tool apps for cell phone and OBD2 plug in modules from $15-100. 

Auto zone sells inexpensive stand alone scanners that will let you look at your engines health. 
ECT is one of a number of parameters that can be used to diagnose car troubles.

Best to acquire a scanner and working knowledge of your vehicle if you want to do some diagnoses. Otherwise find a shop that has a rep of getting it right the first time and will guarantee their work.


----------



## Lmason (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks for your help. Much appreciated.


----------

